# 226 Disappointment



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi There.

A few weeks ago I bought a new P226SCT. Took it to the range last night for the first time and for the first 90 rounds or so it was great. Smooth as butter. But then every 8 or 9 shots it started jamming and not extracting the cartridges properly. Then it went to every 4 or 5 shots, then it went to every shot. I could only fire one shot, the gun would jam, I would clear it, fire one shot and it would jam......etc, etc.......
It was not the ammo. I used Winchester White box, Remington and Blass(?). All ammo jammed. It was not the magazines because I tried all 4 mags that I have and they all jammed equally bad. 
The gun was thoroughly cleaned prior to use.
It just wasn't extracting the cartridges properly, almost like the spring wasnt strong enough or something and the empty cartridges got hung up in the slide.
Now I am fairly new to pistols but I was with an instructor who tried it a dozen times or so as well and he too was at a loss.

I guess my question is, has anyone else run into a problem of this sort? Short of sending it back to Sig, anyone have a possible solution?

I am a littlle upset over this. I bought a new pistol..... loved it.... admired it.... carressed it... shot it......and it let me down. Didnt even make it through my first range visit.:smt076

Sig reliability? Not for me so far.........
Thanks,


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

chap190 said:


> The gun was thoroughly cleaned prior to use.


What about the mags? Did you completely disassemble and clean them as well? Sig mags come with as much, if not more, of that shipping crap grease on/in them as the guns do. I know mine were a mess!


----------



## coolram04 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a P226 DAK and I have never had that happen. If you find out the problem let the rest of us know. Good luck with it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

To me, the symptoms sounded like a clean gun that wasn't lubed. It works for a while, then as it gets dirty and hot, the slide slows down due to the extra friction, and you get the problems you described. If you lubed it, what kind of oil did you use?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Todd said:


> What about the mags? Did you completely disassemble and clean them as well? Sig mags come with as much, if not more, of that shipping crap grease on/in them as the guns do. I know mine were a mess!


^^^^This. Seriously, you HAVE to get rid of ALL the shipping/packing grease. THEN lube it before going to the range. SiG's don't like to run dry, they just don't.


----------



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. havent been able to log on for a couple of days.....
The more I think about it the more the symptoms do sound like it was dry. I cleaned it and used "Outers" gun oiland lube, and being the first cleaning, I thought I was very thorough. 

I did not clean the magazines, I couldn't figure out how to disassemble them and honestly, I didn't try too hard.

I am going to re-clean and lube thoroughly. I bought some of the Breakfree CLP to try. Then I will try again and see if it is still jamming.

Thanks again for your replies.







.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a "button" on the bottom of the magazine floor plate. Push it in and slide the floorplate forward (the front is the rounded end, the back is the flat end). The spring and follower should drop out. The BEST way I have found to clean that grease out is the put ALL the parts in a large zip top bag and spray them down with WD-40 and let sit for a while. 10-20 minutes later, take an old toothbrush and have at it. Repeat as necessary until ALL that packing/shipping grease is gone. Then a light coat of oil (CLP will work fine) on everything inside and out then reassemble. To reassemble, just reverse the process.

I personally use a little grease (after cleaning) on the slide and frame rails before reassembly. A little drop of oil on anything that moves and a light coat of oil everywhere else. That light coat, if nothing else, makes cleaning it after your next range trip a little easier. Some people will grease the rails like I do, then put a tiny drop of oil onto the grease to ensure everything is nice and slick. Personal choice, just not mine. It won't hurt I'm just passing along the info.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Mags might have been an issue but it sure sounds like it was not lubed correctly. Thus getting worse as it cycled until the Outers (Sopmething I find less useful as WD-40) was blown out.


----------



## Koop (Nov 13, 2009)

My trip to the range today (as part of a class I took) resulted in me breaking the 1,000 round milestone on my P226 Navy I bought 2 months ago. I've had ZERO malfunctions.

Don't be down over your experience. Now that you've properly cleaned an lubed the weapon I'm sure you'll find it to be as reliable a Glock, but with better accuracy and way more fun to shoot. (OK, flame suit on, I've had Glocks and still own a Glock. I prefer SIG).


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Mags might have been an issue but it sure sounds like it was not lubed correctly. Thus getting worse as it cycled until the Outers (Sopmething I find less useful as WD-40) was blown out.


For clarification, I only use WD-40 as a cleaning solvent and NOT as a lubricant on ANY of my firearms. It is light enough a solvent so as not to damage any finish or the TFO sights I have, for instance. I generally use RemOil, CLP or similar as my primary lubricant in the oil realm and GunSlick Graphite Grease on the areas that I deem important to use grease instead of oil.

Carry on.


----------



## guns4fun2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

I just purchased a new Sig Mosquito for my wife to practice at the range. The first few dozen rounds went through without a problem using Winchester bulk ammo. After that the gun had problems ejecting and jamming every few shots. I talked with the owner of the ranger and he gave me a better grade ammo to use in the gun. He said some guns have problems with certain ammo until the spring gets broken in and also to give it a good cleaning. After changing the type ammo it rocked without a single jam shooting 300 rounds.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

guns4fun2010 said:


> I just purchased a new Sig Mosquito for my wife to practice at the range. The first few dozen rounds went through without a problem using Winchester bulk ammo. After that the gun had problems ejecting and jamming every few shots. I talked with the owner of the ranger and he gave me a better grade ammo to use in the gun. He said some guns have problems with certain ammo until the spring gets broken in and also to give it a good cleaning. After changing the type ammo it rocked without a single jam shooting 300 rounds.


From what I have heard, the Mosquito will always want to be fed better ammo, irregardless of spring break-in and cleaning. I think the members that have one have had good luck with CCI. I'm sure someone who owns one will chime in.

BTW, welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> For clarification, I only use WD-40 as a cleaning solvent and NOT as a lubricant on ANY of my firearms. It is light enough a solvent so as not to damage any finish or the TFO sights I have, for instance. I generally use RemOil, CLP or similar as my primary lubricant in the oil realm and GunSlick Graphite Grease on the areas that I deem important to use grease instead of oil.
> 
> Carry on.


LOL..man..I wasn't making any kind of dig on you or anyone. Truth be told your talking about it must have just blew past me and I didn't pay too close attention. I just don't like the stuff and I see way too many people using it as a gun lube.

Sorry if I got you mad. It was not my intention.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hope he posts an update. My 226 Elite Stainless is flawless.


----------



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Update..... or lack there-of*

Hi there. Unfortunately no update to post other than I have re-cleaned and lubed (wih CLP) my 226 and thouroughly cleaned out 2 of my 4 magazines.

Growler67 - thanks for the tip on disassembing the mags.

I'm really hoping that DJ niner was right on the lack of (or bad ) lube factor. The more I think about it, the more my symptoms sounded like this was the problem.

Now it's just a matter of getting back to the range to test her out. I'm hoping to go in the next coupeof days and will post an update.

Thanks again and fingers crossed........


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> There is a "button" on the bottom of the magazine floor plate. Push it in and slide the floorplate forward (the front is the rounded end, the back is the flat end). The spring and follower should drop out. The BEST way I have found to clean that grease out is the put ALL the parts in a large zip top bag and spray them down with WD-40 and let sit for a while. 10-20 minutes later, take an old toothbrush and have at it. Repeat as necessary until ALL that packing/shipping grease is gone. Then a light coat of oil (CLP will work fine) on everything inside and out then reassemble. To reassemble, just reverse the process.
> 
> I personally use a little grease (after cleaning) on the slide and frame rails before reassembly. A little drop of oil on anything that moves and a light coat of oil everywhere else. That light coat, if nothing else, makes cleaning it after your next range trip a little easier. Some people will grease the rails like I do, then put a tiny drop of oil onto the grease to ensure everything is nice and slick. Personal choice, just not mine. It won't hurt I'm just passing along the info.


Amazon carries a great lube for about 6.00 
It is called TriFlow.http://www.amazon.com/Tri-Flow-Superior-Lubricant-Aerosol-6oz/dp/B000C12DHU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1264702437&sr=8-3 It is the only thing I use on my guns. 
Funny thing about the mags there. I have never had to clean a mag. New used or other, knock on wood I have never had a problem that required it.


----------



## brewer3401 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just got a P226 a few weeks ago

Gun shop showed me how to clean, etc. (actually disassembled, and oiled, so that may have helped - also, I clean after each outing)

Have had no problems with anything - love this gun. 

Ran 200 through it one day without a problem (max rounds at one outing)

New to handguns, and was floored over the price, but did not want junk - worth the money


----------



## Sig Marine (Jan 17, 2011)

*Sig Lubrication*

I agree with what others have said. Magazines need to be kept clean and Sigs like to run wet. Oil is sufficient if using the weapon for CCW or home defense where very low round counts are experienced. However, if using the gun at the range where you expect high round counts, many use grease on the slide and frame rails.

Sigs come with a lubricant sample of TW-25B which works well. While I prefer Slide Glide, there are many companies making lubricants that will work. I use a plastic syringe filled with grease and lay a thin strip of grease in the channel, under the edge of the top of the rail, along the top rail edge and on the top of the rail. I apply it from front to rear of the gun. I also put a little grease on and in the locking lug of the barrel and a very thin coating smeared on the entire barrel. After assembling the gun, rack the slide a few times and the excess grease will collect at the rear of the slide and can be wiped away.

I clean, lubricate and function test my weapons after every trip to the range, regardless of round count, to insure they function properly and can be relied upon whenever needed.

Hope this helps...Sig Marine (Certified Sig Armorer)


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree that it sounds like a dry gun. I use TW-25b grease and even when you get it hot it won't cook off the barrel and start to malfunction. Keep WD-40 away from everything except garden tools. Get a cleaner/degreaser that is made for firearms. I use Kroil when I clean my pistols and the TW-25b and wipe it off when I carry (there's enough to function but not enough to collect debris) and grease it so I can see a fingerprint when I shoot to practice or compete.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

As stated Sigs like to run wet....if you can go on Sig Forum and look up Florks lubrication sticky ....basically if it rubs grease it ......if it rolls oil it......slide glide, weapon shield or TW-25b on rails and shoot the hell out of it .....JJ


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

+ on the tw25B


----------



## jack76590 (Feb 23, 2011)

If the mags are checkmate that could be problem. Sig used to supply their pistols with mecgar mags. Can identify checkmate mags either by marking checkmate or made in USA. Mecgar mags would be marked mecgar and/or made in Italy.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Old thread...

Last Activity
04-29-2010 10:06 AM 



On that note, I run my Sigs pretty dry and never had an issue. Great guns.


----------



## Sirvive (Mar 12, 2010)

The OP sounds like a troll to me. He's gone over every possible issue it could be and ends with questioning SIG's reliability. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

oh well


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ah, a zombie thread. Looks like he never came back either.


----------



## starsky74torino (May 4, 2012)

Here is a similar situation in the FAQ at sigsauer.com
The customer service at Sig is excellent, for best info call (603) 772-2302 (press #3 for Customer Service)
Lock back issues can be due to a variety of reasons. I have listed a few for you to check*: Be sure the inside of the magazines are thoroughly cleaned of any grease or lubricant. Be sure the gun has been cleaned and has plenty of lubrication on the slide/frame rails, outside of barrel and the hammer/spring assy. Some guns benefit from a break-in period - give the gun a few hundred rounds to break in and work smoothly. Try different ammunition. If the lower powered ammo is used in a new gun, it may cause feeding, extraction and lock back issues until the springs are broken in. Do all the magazines have the same result? Check your hold to be sure your thumb is not contacting the slide catch lever. A weak hold (“limp wristing”) can result in cycle / lock-back issues Does the slide lock back manually with an empty mag inserted? If so, it is most likely due to one of the tips above. *NOTE: The slide will not lock back on the last round on the Classic .22LR pistols and Conversion Kits.


----------

